# Whipped Butter



## ella/TO (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking for a T&T whipped butter recipe....I have seen it sometimes during the Passover season, but then, here in my neighbourhood, it disappears.
Anyone?......thanks in advance DCers!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 29, 2010)

OOPS!!!...meant "whipped"....lol


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2010)

if I am not mistaken, whipped butter is just regular butter with extra air whipped in. If you have a stand mixer you can just put your butter in the bowl and mix it until you get to the desired texture.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 29, 2010)

Cooks.com - Recipe - Whipped Butter


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 29, 2010)

just don't overwhip, it can separate. Maybe adding the other ingredients helps with that.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 30, 2010)

Butter (Whipped)

1/4 cup milk
1/2 lb butter, softened

1. Beat milk and butter together until light and fluffy.

2. This expands the volume by a third and makes it easier to spread.

Servings: 10

Prep Time:: 10 minutes

Source: recipezaar.com

Author Notes
This is the method used by restaurants to whip butter to make it easier to spread, and for economical reasons to make butter go a lot further too. You can make it fancy like the restaurants by putting this mixture into a cake decorating tube with a fancy tip and pipe it into small dishes for individual servings. I have even used a plastic bag, cut off the corner, placed a fancy decorating tip in the corner, added the butter mixture and piped it into tiny dishes I got at the dollar store. One for each dinner guest is a nice touch.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2010)

Add a pinch of a gralic salt when do it, yum. You can do the same with margarine too.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2010)

I do mine a little differently than the rest of you.  I use 1/3 cup canola oil to 2 sticks butter and whip.  Works well and also causes the butter to spread nicely.  It's a lot less expensive than all the "spreadable" butters that are on the dairy shelves at the market.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you keep it in the fridge and it still spreads? That sounds like a good idea! Cheaper and probably fewer ingredients!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 30, 2010)

Depends on the time of the year.  In the cooler months, I leave it out.  When the weather and the house warms up, I put it in the fridge.  Then I take it out a little while before I need to use/serve it.

You bet it's less expensive and, as you noted, only 2 ingredients.  Not sure what the commercially-made stuff has in it.  I don't buy it.  Perhaps I'll look at the label when I'm shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 30, 2010)

I only use butter, canola and evoo for oils. I'll have to try it! Thanks for the tip!


----------

